# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 8-17-14



## vintage2wheel (Aug 17, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???


Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 17, 2014)

*Michaels latest Schwinn*

Michael picked this up 30 miles from home off a cl ad, the frame has been repainted and it has the wrong fenders, but the tank still has its original paint so he is going to use it on his original paint 40 DX (2nd pic) that he picked up this spring, we will post more pictures of the 40 DX when he gets the tank on and gets the bike cleaned and detailed, thank you all for the help so far, we really do appreciate it, Mark & Michael


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sting-Ray's*

Picked up a 1964 Flamboyant Lime Deluxe Sting-Ray that will make a nice original , and a 5 speed Flamboyant Red Sting-Ray.
 Lee


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 17, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> Picked up a 1964 Flamboyant Lime Deluxe Sting-Ray that will make a nice original , and a 5 speed Flamboyant Red Sting-Ray.
> Lee






Flamboyant 64 is a great score, ESPECIALY if that's the price tag on the handlebar!!
One of my favorites.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 17, 2014)

41rollfast said:


> Flamboyant 64 is a great score, ESPECIALY if that's the price tag on the handlebar!!
> One of my favorites.



 That is the lot#, I bought it via phone bid at an auction , then had to drive 175 miles one way to get it. Hard to find in decent original condition, i will do a before and after when I get it done.
 Thanks , Lee


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2014)

*Sweet finds lee...*

Really dig that green 64 with the polo seat. Rob.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 21, 2014)

Picked up a very crusty original owner 1951 standard straightbar (skiptooth) with dealer add-on springer from the original owner (who happened to be selling off his shuttered machete factory property, no joke). Black and ivory. Last saw service in the 1970s. It's a rust bucket, but very original. I don't have the heart to part it out, so it's getting the Nexus 7 treatment (alloy hoops and all, the original chrome S-2s rusted all to hell with brittle spokes) with Quick Brick tires and a skiptooth-ectomy to the drivetrain. When it's done it'll still look like hell, but it'll also go like hell as well. It's all apart (thanks to Liquid Wrench and an electric impact wrench) with the exception of the secondary headset nut (anyone have an 8-point 1 & 9/16" socket to lend?), which will likely have to be surgically removed with the angle grinder.
-Geoff


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 22, 2014)

*1955 schwinn metallic red phantom*

i picked this metallic red phantom from a fellow caber.... gonna spruce it up....too rusteh for my liking


----------



## dean724 (Aug 23, 2014)

*8/23/14*

i picked up a 1974 suburban......a 1972 speedster.....and a 1973 red sting ray.....the sting ray has weak wheels bars and seat.....but the frame is clean as is the chain guard..red sparkle grips are good too......will post sale of frame and parts soon.....anyone interested contact me before sale is posted at > dean.724@live.com


----------



## joebjorklund (Aug 24, 2014)

*Picked up at a garage sale this weekend.*

This was a great pick up, riding condition after new tires and some fender dents taken out.


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 24, 2014)

*1941 Henderson*

Needs some TLC, Will be a  nice project for someone.View attachment 166141


----------



## sloar (Aug 25, 2014)

Not as nice as the others, but I picked this 1976 Suburban up at a rummage sale for $25.


----------

